# not exactly a fishing report, but....



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

keep in mind, i live in louisiana, and we call crappie "sacalait" or just "sacs" for short...


had the craziest thing happen a little while ago...i went to the pond(small lake behind the house) for a bit with the ultralight...usually go play with the bluegills and there are tons of sacalaits in this pond also..the sacs dont always cooperate, so i was only gonna toss a little beetlespin around for some bluegills...well, the sacs were biting this morn, so i sat there and caught a few to fry up...after catching about a dozen or so, casting to the same exact spot for 1/2 hour or so, i get a bite..another sac, then all of the sudden the water just explodes, and there is now 10 times the fight for my lil ultralite pole with the 6 pound line...i fight for a couple minutes and thinking i done caught a big bass, my beetlespin and a 5 inch sac come flying out the water at me and a 5 or 6 pound bass takes off the other way...undoubtedly the sac bit and then the bass munched on the sack trying to eat it while i was reeling in and then decided to let go...lol...needless to say my blood was pumping...maybe next time ill try fishing with some baby sacs for bass....lol 


pic was taken with my phone...i dont have a digital camera right now...ex took it...thes were caught in 2 hours behind my house(no gas burned...well, maybe 1/32 of a gallon in the 4wheeler..lol)...just a little something when im bored...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Hard to beat catching a mess of panfish on ultralight tackle.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice, that will feed the family.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Nice, that will feed the family.


After an all nighter cleanin session!! LOL


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

What's not fish'n about that? :-/ :-/

Those things are a hoot on a 4 wt.  I call it a "expensive cane pole" the way I fish em. :-[
Biggest sea trout I almost caught was while catching pinfish for bait. Big gator trout hit the pinfish while I was reeling it in.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i dont fly fish...tried to teach myself a few years back...bought a wally world special flyrod"kit" and tried and tried....could only get my lflys out a few feet, i said da hell with it, bought a nice ulta-light spining reel and rod...a friend that i ran i across some time later, said the cheapo setup was the problem...i never went any further with it...it remains a curiosity for me, tho...id like to learn 

panfish dont take long to clean...the sacs, i fillet...even smal sacs have a nice hunk of meat on them...the gills, i scale and gut, dehead and fry them on the bone...(the southern way !!)  

i owe my daughter a bluegill trip to lake verret ....we go once or twice a year in the summer...400 crickets and catch all the monster bluegills youd ever want to mess with..( i call them corkscrews. because the big ones wil run around and round in cirlces when you catch them, lol..you can tell if you got a good one or throwback before you see it)....we catch 100 or so...we only keep em big enough to fillet(big)... thats about the only fishing she is interested in...( and if they aint biting good, she aint interested in that...)


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like a good meals worth!


----------

